# First oil change mileage



## sharpiecarp (Apr 26, 2010)

I wanted to gather opinions on on what mileage should the first oil change be done at. should it be done earlier than the factory / dealer recommends. They are saying first oil change at 6000 let me know your opinions / experiences and what type of engine you have. thanks


----------



## Al (Jul 21, 1999)

*Re: First oil change mileage (sharpiecarp)*

No, don't change it early. Then make sure you use an oil with the proper rating for your car, don't trust the dealer to do it right. Use a 10,000 mile OCI after that with a factory filter.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: First oil change mileage (sharpiecarp)*

Listen, you can change your oil anytime you wish, as long as you don't exceed VW's schedule.... and that's the truth! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: First oil change mileage (VWRedux)*

^^^ What VWRedux said. Fresh oil never hurt any engine. Stick with the proper spec. oil. And enjoy the VW on a daily basis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

